# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Συνδεσμολογία ενσύρματης κάμερας CCTV

## innova

Παιδιά χρειάζομαι πάλι τη βοήθειά σας!
Αγόρασα μια ενσύρματη κάμερα και δεν ξέρω πως να τη συνδέσω!
Το καλώδιο που αγόρασα ( FT CCTV CABLE 2XRG59+2X0,50mm) έχει κόκκινο/μαύρο για τα 12Volt, και μαύρο/άσπρο για την εικόνα. 
Το ρεύμα το καταλαβαίνω: κόκκινο= + .

Το σήμα της εικόνας όμως πως θα το συνδέσω στο BNC βύσμα που έχω; 
Και τα δύο (και το μαύρο και το άσπρο) είναι ομοαξονικά, έχουν δηλαδή κεντρικό καλώδιο μονωμένο από τα ψιλά που το περιβάλλουν. Το BNC έχει υποδοχή για ένα κεντρικό και το μπλεντάζ του. 
Πώς να τα βάλω;

----------


## innova

Νομίζω ( http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...96&postcount=2 )

πως τα δύο ομοαξονικά του σήματος είναι για 2 κάμερες, δηλ. ένα για κάθε κάμερα, οπότε τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Ελπίζω να μην παίζει ρόλο το χρώμα. 

Τώρα αν θέλω να αξιοποιήσω το ίδιο καλώδιο για 2 κάμερες, δεν θάχω πρόβλημα στην τροφοδοσία τους αφού θέλουν 12V η κάθε μία;

----------


## lastid

Μπορείς να συνδέσεις 2 κάμερες οι οποίες όμως θα είναι πολύ κοντά η μια με την άλλη. Την τροφοδοσία την πηγαίνεις παράλληλα και στις δύο.

Ή μπορείς να συνδέσεις μία κάμερα με ήχο, οπότε το ένα ομοαξονικό το χρησιμοποιείς για να μεταφέρεις τον ήχο.

----------


## innova

Ευχαριστώ lastid!
Όταν λές κοντά η μία με την άλλη εννοείς για να μη τρέχει πολλά μέτρα μόνο του το ένα καλωδιάκι της πιο απομακρυσμένης κάμερας; Κι'αν ναί, γιατί;

(βέβαια προέκυψε κι'ένα θέμα με το πώς θα ρυθμίσω το DVR -γιατί δεν έχει manual-αφού δεν το "πιάνω" στην tv (RF)).

----------


## lastid

Κυρίως για προστασία του καλωδίου.
Το σήμα δεν είναι RF αλλά video. Αν θέλεις να το δεις στην TV, θα χρησιμοποιήσεις την video είσοδό της.

----------


## innova

Έφερα και μια οθόνη για να συνδέσω μπας και, αλλά τελικά το καλώδιό της έχει πολύ περισσότερα από 15 pins.
Τί εστί VGA έξοδος βρε παιδιά; 
Παλαιότερα τέτοιες δεν είχαμε σε όλα τα PC ? 
Μήπως να βρώ ασπρόμαυρη παλιά οθόνη;
(συγγνώμη για την ασχετίλα, αλλά φαίνεται πως μερικά πράγματα ποτέ δεν θα τα μάθω...)

----------


## innova

> Κυρίως για προστασία του καλωδίου.
> Το σήμα δεν είναι RF αλλά video. Αν θέλεις να το δεις στην TV, θα χρησιμοποιήσεις την video είσοδό της.



A! μάλιστα! άρα θέλει άλλου είδους καλώδιο και βύσμα, και όχι RF!
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!

----------


## innova

> Το σήμα δεν είναι RF αλλά video. Αν θέλεις να το δεις στην TV, θα χρησιμοποιήσεις την video είσοδό της.



OK! 
To είδα στην AV είσοδο!!!

----------


## innova

> Έφερα και μια οθόνη για να συνδέσω μπας και, αλλά τελικά το καλώδιό της έχει πολύ περισσότερα από9 pins.
> Τί εστί VGA έξοδος βρε παιδιά; 
> Παλαιότερα τέτοιες δεν είχαμε σε όλα τα PC ? 
> Μήπως να βρώ ασπρόμαυρη παλιά οθόνη;
> (συγγνώμη για την ασχετίλα, αλλά φαίνεται πως μερικά πράγματα ποτέ δεν θα τα μάθω...)



Έβλεπα την external I/O με τα 9 PINS και δεν έβλεπα την VGA που ήταν παραδίπλα! Τελικά δούλεψε αλλά ήθελε ξαναάναμμα το DVR για να την δεί.
Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν μπέρδεψα κάποιον...

----------


## innova

> Παιδιά χρειάζομαι πάλι τη βοήθειά σας!
> Αγόρασα μια ενσύρματη κάμερα και δεν ξέρω πως να τη συνδέσω!
> Το καλώδιο που αγόρασα ( FT CCTV CABLE 2XRG59+2X0,50mm) έχει κόκκινο/μαύρο για τα 12Volt, και μαύρο/άσπρο για την εικόνα. 
> Το ρεύμα το καταλαβαίνω: κόκκινο= + .



Να υποθέσω πως αν συνδέσω με λάθος πολικότητα (+/-) τη νέα μου κάμερα, απλά δεν θα δείχνει, όχι πως θα πάθει κάτι, έτσι; (πέρασε καιρός και δεν θυμάμαι πως σύνδεσα την προηγούμενη, καταλήγει σε βύσμα και μάλλον με δοκιμή και λάθος θα το βρώ πάλι...  :Biggrin:  )

----------

